

Seek HN: Seeking India based real entrepreneurs - sl911

Hi _Everyone_<p>Folks, _sorry_ for creating an 'India' centric post, but hell didn't know a better place meant for this.<p>Bio: I'm 25, an engineering undergraduate from one of the NITs and _most_ importantly I hate my sucky job.<p>Frustrated by my mostly failed searches for an equally  passionate and committed hacker/entrepreneur, I've finally decided to go the 'Seek HN' route.
What I'm looking for can be easily summed up best by http://founderdating.com/about.<p>More _importantly_ just let me know if this fantastic post by Mark Suster (http://goo.gl/mXBC) rings-all-bells and connects-with-you-like-nothing-before.<p>E-mail me at aesel911@gmail.com and lets see how it goes from there.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
KeepTalking
I did like see more of your credibility on HN . Do you have a regular id that
you post from ? Dont get me wrong , I do not go by NIT tags or IIT tags.
Street cred has more value.

~~~
sl911
I second that. Believe me we're in the same boat when it comes to the 'tags';
its almost like the rest of the world lost their right to breathe when you
graduate from a 'tagged' college.

Coming back to the lack of 'cred' you just pointed out, this actually is my
only HN id.

I'll be honest with you, I created that email id minutes before this post,
just to conceal my heavily used gmail id. There are people from the place I
work at who visit HN. I'm not ready to quit my job yet but eventually I will.

As much as I'd like to display my HN cred, at the moment I just can't but I'm
looking forward to work on that front.

Say, something tells me you're based out of India?

